# Should I feel anything?



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi!

I had transfer y'day of a day 3 FET.  I've been told to rest but I feel really normal and alright - not like after EC.  I don't have any tummy cramps and I just don't feel anything inside    so I'm wondering whether it's normal to just feel normal?  I know it's only day 1 but the 2ww is sending me ga-ga already!  

Lots of     to all

Love

Bx


----------



## Mamoftheboys (Mar 4, 2005)

Iya B,

When you had EC you were prodded and poked about abit so being a bit tender is only to be expected but after ET, which is simple & easy and nowhere/nothing to prod or poke, iyswim, I would say that you feeling quite normal is part of the course in the very early stages of your 2ww, but what is happening to you will/may ot be happening to someone else and you could both go on to get your dream BFP's..... it's a hard ride this rollercoatser but so worth it when you can get off it with first prize 

Try not to get carried away with every little twinge or not, easy said I know been there and have three t.shirts.... but try to rest as much as you can and take care of your prevcious cargo.

Also, what another lady has which she may call a sympton will not necessarily happen to you at the same or any stage in your 2ww, bear in mind always that we are all so different in the way we respond to the cycle and the drugs etc..... you will only know the real truth of your BFP (fingers crossed) on your OTD.

Good Luck 

City Chic x


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi City Chic,

Thanks very much for your advice - this 2ww sends you completely  .  I thought I'd be really chilled out about it but I'm not     Going to write me a list of things to do and concentrate on them - DH will be pleased   

Thanks again 

love

Bx


----------



## Always Smiling (Oct 30, 2007)

Hi,

Snap is the word that comes to mind!!!! I had ET yesterday too. Mine were 3 days old too and already going stir crazy  . DH is being fantastic as ever. I have no symptoms whatsoever...good or bad who knows. Take it easy and wishing you all the best. When are you testing?

Bless you


----------



## sandramichelle (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi, Ive only 5 days to go till test date and still no symptons and av felt normal and fit all way through i had FET ON 20 FEB slowy but surly going   but    to all of you just starting the DREADED 2ww sandra x


----------



## pandy (Feb 25, 2009)

hi girls,
i'm  new to this but am on day 13 of 2ww(yikes)!! testing tomorrow and pretty scared as no symptoms now(DH more scared than me )...did have AF pains up til 5 days ago but stopped now...not sure if good,bad or indifferent, but will find out tomorrow....
fingers and toes crossed for us all,
good luck xx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks everyone, this 2ww is just crazy.  I have absolutely nothing going on... just   that something is!

Pandy - let us know how you go x

Love

Bx


----------



## sarahhughes (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi im on my first 2WW and feelings all over the place.

Feel sick, feel perfectly fine, feel happy, feel weepy, sore boobs one day, normal boobs a few days later, greasy hair, lovely soft good conditioned hair. Twinges in tummy, bloating in tummy, then normal.

Today, reasonably sore boobs and slightly swolen tummy so can't do jeans up. (Nice look).

I'm testing next Wed 11th - and it can't come sooner, but almost don't want it all to be over if it hasn't worked.

Still as the song says ..."Always looking on the bright side of life.. do do do do do dah "

Good luck everyone waiting
S
x


----------



## janecara (Jan 10, 2009)

Hi

I am also testing on the 11th.  I have not had many symptoms except sore boobs and the odd twinge but they have totally dis-appeared.

2WW hasn't been that bad, I guess I have waited this long another few days wont hurt.  However I have had dreams the last two nights, the first was a BFN then last night BGP!  Suppose the 2ww has affected me more than I think.

I am so hoping for the BFP as it is our only chance as we cant afford another attempt and also two cousins are expecting and I dont want to be the odd one out forever.  Hopefully I can announce some good news at Easter when they all visit.

Good luck


----------



## Jomag (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi there, mind if I join you?

I am on day 9 of 2ww and it is a killer!  I have turned into a sniffling, emotional, sentimental wreck!!  I wake up in the mornings feeling positive, listen to my Zita West cd and all is well with the world.. but by about 10am I am starting to think about how its going to feel to get a negative result, how is DH going to take it, my family will be so disappointed etc etc.  I guess the pressure is just getting to me, and the fact I can't even have a wee glass of wine or a nice hot bubble bath doesnt help!

I had sore (.)(.) for a few days and a nagging feeling in my lower back/tummy - a bit like AF cramps, but they have gone now, so not sure if that is good or bad.  

I know what you mean about not wanting to be the odd one out in the family, and I really hope you get that BFP on the 11th!  I will be testing one day after you!  Good luck with it.

Jo x


----------



## Babyrocks (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi Girls
Mind if I join you. I'm on the 2 ww as well. had day 5 transfer on Sat. Thought I might feel something by now but to be honest I feel absolutely nothing. 
I have been pregnant twice before ending in early miscarriage and I could swear I felt something by now on both occasions. It is such a rolller coaster. I'm listening to Zita and trying to forget about having no symptoms,  ................................help!!!!!!!.............................


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Hello Girls,

Isn't this 2ww insane?

janecara - i'm the same as you have hardly any symptoms, except occasional sore boobs but I can put that down to the meds as they get sore after I've taken them.

Jomag - hello honey, this is all so  .  You've got a great PMA so please try and keep    

Babybrocks - this is such a rollercoaster, one minute I'm ok and then the next I'm crying buckets.  I guess it's the hormones but also there's such a yearn to be a Mummy, which we all have.  Hope you're resting lots.

Fingers crossed for everyone testing this week and lots of   to us all 

Bx


----------



## Chilli Pepper (Nov 11, 2008)

hello everyone! What would we do without FF??
I've just got home from my first day back at work and it's so wonderful (in a weird way) to read this thread and know that other people are going thru exactly the same thing as me and that I'm not losing my mind!
I'm hoping we have a freak occurence and that we ALL get BFP's! I test next Monday. I'm wondering if anyone knows much about how these hormones we are on affects AF? I was due yesterday (day 2 and I've never got as far as the end of day 29 without coming on (so I'm feeling pretty amazed with myself tonight) - but all these meds must be messing with my cycle I'm sure...

Hey ho.. Corrie is on so, thankfully, I now have a distraction!

I am sending you all oodles of positivity


----------



## mooo (Nov 20, 2006)

Hi all
I'm on day 11 and did a test (I know     ) and it was a BFP.

I have had no symptoms at all not even sore (.)(.) but had a little AF type pain. No spotting or anything and no change in my mood - just felt quite positive the whole time!

Hoping now my frostie will stick for the long haul but doing another tst on OTD thurs all the same as clinic told me to

mooo
x


----------



## Chilli Pepper (Nov 11, 2008)

Congratulations mooo! That's great news... how is everyone else doing?
After a positive day yesterday, today I'm feeling a bit glum cos my body is being very boring and not doing anything at all - no twinges or soreness or anything!
I found out from another thread that progynova does delay AF, so...hmmm. Getting to day 30 isn't quite the achievement I thought!

We all deserve big, shiny medals for going thru this ... actually, what we all desrve is BFP's!

take care ladies


----------



## Babyrocks (Nov 16, 2008)

Chilli hope the news is good for you on thurs. 
Girls, I've got to tell you. I decided to keep up with the whole positive thinking and visualisation thing and just went to the shop and bought myself a congratulations on your new arrival card. I am having so many ups and downs this time because I am not reading any pregnancy signs from my body. I am going to write it to myself and dh and believe this can happen!! Anything to stay positive


----------



## Chilli Pepper (Nov 11, 2008)

OOOh BFP for Janecara!! That is exciting! (Just read about this on the 'nervous' thread....)
If you read this, Jomag, GOOD LUCK for tomorrow   

And Babyrocks - your last message made me want to give you a hug!  I think it's FANTASTIC that you went and bought urself a card! It inspired me to be a bit more positive too!

take care evryone


----------



## Jomag (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi FF chums

Just a quick post today as I'm feeling a bit down.  I got a heart wrenching   this morning.

DH and I are sad and disappointed, but got to gather ourselves together and be grateful for all the blessings we do have.

I can't thank you girls enough for all your support and advice, especially over the 2ww.  I will be checking in from time to time to see how things are going and hoping for lots of BFP's for you all.

Luv and hugs.

Jo x


----------



## louielou (Feb 16, 2009)

Hello girls. Congratulations Mooo and Janecara. Wow. So, so sorry Jo  

Another deranged 2ww-er here! (On day 11 of the 2ww: I plan to test Monday 16th, although I nearly tested earlier, but my friend stopped me saying - beware the false negative). This is the worst bit by far, so much is riding on the result, despite all the things I've been telling myself (like there will be other opportunities etc etc), and I feel a kind of pressure because it seems like the whole world is waiting to hear whether we've done it or not (have not been able to keep my big mouth shut about our IVF).

Like Jo did, I wake up (v early - 6am) feeling really positive, thinking about double buggies etc. By 10am I am plunged into a sea of doubt. The symptoms of full oo's and tingling under my arms have suddenly evaporated. That nagging back pain of earlier is proving elusive! It's so hard riding the BFP/BFN swingometer. 

Sending positive vibes to everyone.  We do indeed all deserve BFP's. Let's set a record!!!

Louielouxx


----------



## Chilli Pepper (Nov 11, 2008)

Jomag... I am gutted for you - really sad...  I'm fairly new to all this and I was completely believing that we were all gonna gets BFP's on this thread.
Life is so blooming unfair. It seems like such a little thing to ask doesn't it? that second blue line...
I know I can't say anything ... just please look after urself, look after each other..
take care 
Jill


----------



## HippyChick09 (Mar 7, 2009)

I am so very sorry to read of the bfns, I am sending you so much love and hugs.
  
Take care of you xxxxxx


Congrats to the bfp's! Very, very happy for you!!  


hugs all xxx


----------



## louielou (Feb 16, 2009)

Oh, also wanted to comment on a question earlier in the thread re whether the drugs lengthen your cycle. In my experience sometimes they do, sometimes they don't. For my IUIs I took the same as I am now taking now - 2x 400mg Cyclogest (progesterone) daily - one cycle was 25 days long, another 30 days (I am normally 27/28 days). They are definitely not guaranteed to keep AF away, So, every day you get through without AF appearing * REALLY IS* an achievement. 
Louielouxx


----------



## briggy007 (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi,

I have period type pains different to before!!!!!!!!!!!!

is that normal

Got blood test on monday to get preg result

Worried help

Jane


----------



## Chilli Pepper (Nov 11, 2008)

Another day nearer...
Jane and Louielou .... we all have a big day on Monday - I'm sending you both some very positive vibes

Jane, i've had all sorts of cramps in the past 12 days! Some that i would've swore were proper period pains and then they've kinda changed into these low down naggy tweaky pains in the last few days. Today, I've hardly felt a thing... which of course has me worrying  

hey, is cyclogest the same as crinone? I was prescribed crinone by my Spanish clinic, but everyone keeps talking about the cyclogest they're on. I don't really feel like i've had any side effects - one of them is meant to be 'a sense of worthlessness'  !!!! God, that'd be all I need! I'm very glad that I don't seem to have that!

take care everyone... lots of hugs 

Jill


----------



## louielou (Feb 16, 2009)

Jane and Jill..... so nervous for tomorrow and wishing you all the best.  I just can't imagine actually doing the deed - ie dipping the stick and waiting. I am half thinking of doing it at a motorway service station on the way back from seeing family tonight because it's so weird I'd just like to make it a bit weirder. But I think I'lll hang on until the morning.
On Friday I was feeling booby and quite confident. Over the weekend the soreness has diminished, although it has not gone entirely, and I am feeling very apprehensive again. I expect my anxiety, neurosis and  to peak later today. Yikes.
BTW, the difference between cyclogest and differently branded progesterone is probably minimal.
Love - and luck - Louielou xxxxxxx


----------



## briggy007 (Nov 11, 2008)

GOOD LUCK TOMORROW  XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Chilli Pepper (Nov 11, 2008)

ooooh... good luck girls!!!

This is MAD isn't it

I'm sat here thinking ' I could just go do it NOW!!!' but i daren't...

Don't expect to be getting much sleep tonight!

Please please let us be 3 happy ladies tomorrow


----------



## braided beauty (Jan 29, 2009)

wishing you all the best of luck for 2moro.     

my thoughts and prayers are with us all.     

Good luck and buckets of babby dust.

xxxx


----------



## louielou (Feb 16, 2009)

Well at 6.20am this morning I got a  

Sooooooooooooooo happy!

Hope two more positives will follow this one today

Deleriouslyhappy Louielou
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Chilli Pepper (Nov 11, 2008)

BFP number 2!!!!!

Lou.. I did mine 15 minutes after you!! I originally attempted it at 5.30 am but I weed into an empty tub (a hummus tub I believe...) and it had a HOLE in the bottom!! I had to drink lots of water and go back to bed and lie there for another hour!

I just can't believe it after having so few symptoms...

take care, we have to look after ourselves now.... It's only early days but I've never got this far before 

I hope so much that Jane has had good news too

love and light everyone


----------



## louielou (Feb 16, 2009)

CONGTATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Amazing. How do you feel?
Hoping Jane got one too.
I feel great, and a bit like - what do I do now? I have spent so long trying everything to _get_ pregnant, I'm not sure how to be pregnant. The nurse at the clinic said eat healthily, drink loads of water, baths but not hot ones, no heavy lifting... but I feel like I should be doing something extra special. 
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## briggy007 (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi,

Got a BFP today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

Well done everyone

Jane xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx    [fly][fly][fly][/fly][/fly][/fly]


----------



## Chilli Pepper (Nov 11, 2008)

Wow, we managed it!
  
That is incredible!!
Lou, I know exactly what you mean - that's what DH said to me earlier 'er.... what do we do _now_??'
I feel like I should just sit in a big chair and grow larger and larger, shouting ' Feed Me!' at Tom until it's time for me to go to the delivery suite...
My GP has booked a phone consultation with me for tomorrow, hopefully he will enlighten me...

take it eady ladies


----------



## Babyrocks (Nov 16, 2008)

Well it's been such a roller coaster. I phoned the clinic yesterday to tell them about the bleeding yesterday and they said do a blood and urine test today anyway as I could still be pregnant. Well...............................its a  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HcG of 432 which is great as they say over 25 on test day is positive. Really really delighted. Still can't believe it. 
Obviously cautious because we need to see the little heart beat for it to be real but...............it's progress.


----------



## louielou (Feb 16, 2009)

WOW WOW WOW WOW WOW  to us!
So great. I'm loving it - told a shop assistant today while trying on baggy trousers. She was like - when are you due? I was like - I don't know, haven't even got there yet, I just took the test yesterday. Worryingly, I am already undoing the top button of my jeans. I suppose, yeah, that's all that's really needed now. Just sit around and grow very big. I know the heartbeat scan  (mine's three weeks today) is another hurdle but I figure that after all the pain and the suffering of the past year, I damn well - we all damn well - deserve to feel   and   and the more positivity that flows in these early weeks, the better xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Chilli Pepper (Nov 11, 2008)

Babyrocks... your card worked!!!

Yippee!!


----------



## cardi (Mar 5, 2009)

Hello - am new to the 2ww - only the 2nd night after ET so I'm not expecting to 'feel' anything yet, but I just felt compelled to write and say what joy reading this particular thread has brought me!  Tears in my eyes!  As I was coming up the page it was like a page-turning book - I just so desperately wanted all of you testing yesterday to get BFPs -   AND YOU DID!! So nice to read good news for once.  Hopefully the good news will continue!

All the very best for your pregnancies girls   , and good luck to everyone else on their quest for that magical moment   

Cardi
xx


----------



## newgirlgem (Oct 23, 2008)

hi ladies

I am on my 2ww, on day 5 and just wanna say, i am so happy for the 4 of you's that got BFP, it made me really smile and has made me more positive again, thanx ladies, well done and congrats to all of you, thats amazing,

my test day isnt till 27th so still have a way to go lets hope i am as lucky as you's. xxxx

Gemma xxxx


----------



## jewels28 (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi gemma

Im testing on the 27th too so lets hope its a BFP for us both.#
Its hell waiting isn't it??
Have you had any pains at all since you ovulated up until now? i have had cramps and twinges for days now and lower back ache, wondering if this is a good sign and if anyone else has had it or having it?
Good luck to you anyway  
Jewels.xx


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Congratulations to all the BFPS   you must be over the moon, can you send some sticky vibes this way please!

Jewels28 - I'm testing on the 27th too, and have exactly the same symptoms as you started yesterday coupled with really sore heavy boobs   it's a good sign for us both xx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi ladies!

First congrats to those with BFP's and huuuge comforting hugs to those that didn't.

I am on my first IVF with ET last Thursday (one little embie).  From then until yesterday I had cramps, slowly getting worse until I felt really really bad yesterday.  In the beginning I put it down to IBS (I suffer now and then, but never been that bad) or the pesseries, but today (6 days after ET) nothing.  Has anyone heard of anything similar?  Should I take these sorts of things as positive, negative, nothing to do with it, or just stop  analysing every single thing!  

I keep asking DH if my boobs look different (which they don't, but he isn't complaining at the chance to oggle!)!!!

I can put up with all the treatment, all the drugs, but the 2ww is the worst part of the whole procedure!

Sending                 to all

Sue


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Sue   it's a good sign, I have similar pains but I had IUI.  Good luck


----------



## jewels28 (Feb 18, 2009)

Hello!!!

Gemma- how are you feeling?
i feel completely crap today the worst so far, im so so tired and feel yuck like sicky and light headed at times!! i still have the pains and cramps down below and the dull back ache. I havent had much sore boobs although they do feel heavy and ive had the occasional pulling sensation around my nipples?
God im not sure how much more of this waiting i can deal with, obviously i have to but my god its hard!!
Part of me thinks i have got to be pregnant but the other part is saying no no its all in your head prepare for a negative.
Sorry people have had a crap day feeling like poo!!
Hope everyone else is feeling ok
Good luck and big hugs.
Jewels.xx


----------



## Roxy x (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi girls i think we was all in chat the other night...my OTD is also on the 27th...lets hope the 3 girls that got the BFP send the sticky vibes on.......     


i agree girls have been the same so i say good sign to      

sending lots of        to us all..... 

congrats to the girls with the BFP.....i was so happy you all the result you   for...its very good to see so many girls acheive there dream.....   

Take care 
Roxy x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Jewels - postive thinking!!!  It will work!  

Roxy - my fellow 27th'er!  You are right, we will all be celebrating together!!!

Noticed a small amount of blood spotting today, could be the little one settling in!

Sue


----------



## jewels28 (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi Sue, thankyou!!
Wow sounds like a defo good sign bit of blood, implantation bleeding for you!
Lets hope this time next week we shall all have BFP
Good luck
Jewels.xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi everyone,

Just to remind you all there is 2ww Testers thread where you'll find everyone else chatting while they wait.....they are all lovely and will make you very welcome 

*MAR/APR 2WW TESTERS ~ TTC with TX.......Part 2*
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=181473.135

Hope to see you there 

I'm going to lock this thread as it can get a bit confusing when there are several chatting threads going at once.

Lots of luck  

Lizzy xxx


----------

